

Accounting in the cloud to replace QuickBooks for Mac? - brentm

As is becoming a yearly occurrence with the new OS X upgrade Quickbook for Mac is going to have some functionality issues and is not supported prior to 2012. Last year invoicing via email suddenly broke (convenient for a company that no one wants to buy new software from).<p>I am done with this company, they are evil. To not support software I bought less than 1 year ago for a couple hundred bucks is just too much for me. I need to move my accounting to the cloud but not sure where to turn. Let me know if there are any suggestions.
======
sonnekki
I'm currently using Google Docs Spreadsheets to keep track of my personal
financial data. It is much more manual, but once the view over the data is
set, all one needs to do is enter new credits and debits.

Here's how I have it set up: I have one sheet with 6 columns: Account,
Transaction Date, Post Date, Credit, Debit, Description . When I have a new
charge, I add a new row and fill it out accordingly. Every week, or at the end
of the month when my statement comes in, I fill in the Post Date and check the
charge. I then check if the statement is balanced with my data.

In another sheet for viewing the data, I use functions DSUM and DAVERAGE, to
consolidate information, and I store Criteria Constraints within the same
sheet, in a separate section.

All textual data is stored in a third sheet which is referenced in the two
other sheets using the INDEX function. The INDEX functions reference custom
Ranges so that the data sheets don't have to change.

Doing it this way is a bit of work up front, but once everything is hammered
out, I believe it's a smooth system. It may not be the most secure, but it
allows me to enter data from any computer, my phone or my tablet, so I really
have no excuse to not keep track of my charges or not know exactly how much
money I have.

I hope this helps you!

e: sp

~~~
brentm
thanks for the info. i am actually using this for my business so as much as I
love the simplicity I just need a bit more versatility for sending invoices,
viewing quick overviews, etc. thanks though!

------
mikegirouard
I can't recommend Wave Accounting[1] enough. AFAIK, they're the only app that
allows for multiple businesses under a single account, which was the major
selling point for me. The invoicing feature is very nice too…

[1]: <http://www.waveaccounting.com/>

~~~
codenerdz
Its kinda scary, but they are supposedly financed by "advertising" which means
they are selling your financial data or derivatives of your financial data to
potential advertisers.... Not that much different from Mint i suppose, but
something to think about.

<http://waveaccounting.com/features/un-pricing/>

------
debacle
QuickBooks online is cheap and relatively painless, and you can migrate all of
your data over.

~~~
jasomill
The least expensive version is $13 * 12 = $156, and lacks many features
_including_ the ability to import data from the desktop version. QuickBooks
Mac is $128 from Amazon, so even assuming you need to buy a new copy every
year, which is not at all true in my (5+ year) experience with the product,
it's still a better deal. If you're willing to pay a (possibly large) price
premium to access your accounting system via the Web, fine, but it's not going
to save you money on license costs. Perhaps payroll is cheaper with the Web
service? I don't know; I've never needed it.

------
cschmidt
I use Xero for my startup, which does everything I need. It has integration to
my bank and credit card companies, so I don't have to retype a lot of
transactions.

<http://www.xero.com/>

------
codegeek
Look into wave accounting. It is pretty decent and FREE to use.

